# Concrete stairs



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi me and my boy Luke put up the formwork for these stairs today, you are looking down on plan, 5 stairs on left to half landing then 5 more down on right. going from kitchen to theater and snooker room in basement, all the walls clad in membrane with a perimeter drain going into a sump with a pump. will be backfilled some then steel reinforcing, hope it is of interest to someone, rise 213mm, going 250mm , angle 40.4 deg. put 25mm kickback on riser to form nosing


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?:blink:
lol i take that back after looking again.........for the fifth time.i see what i am looking at now.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a ****load of concrete. Can't you form something under?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

That looks like a 8 yard pour from my angle....I am sure you have done this before, but are your step form boards going to stand the pressure, or do you still have short whalers to put in?

I looked at your picture a few more times...and I have to ask, have you ever done one of these before? Unless concrete weighs a lot less in the UK, you will have form pressure at the bottom steps of something like 2000 lbs/per sq/ft.


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, you must have missed the bit about, then they will be backfilled and the steel reinforcement put in, I have done dozens of concrete stairs in my nearly 50years as a carpenter, I usualy have an 8in waist under the steps or what ever the drawing says, that is what these will have, the landings will be 6 in thick, all the rest will be backfilled with stone,I usually have ply soffit on strongbacks of 6 x2, but the site manager wanted the stairs to be ground supported not freestanding self supporting.So you allways obey the last command, round here anyway if you want to keep your job. have done many stairs freestanding up high rise office blocks, still there. when backfilled will take less than 2 meters cube. risers 30mm thick and only 930mm wide, on wide risers I throw o support down center to stop any bow, my hobby is photography so like taking pictures and looking at them, only put picture on because I like the thought of talking to you people in the States, I am going to come and visit some time before I get in my box.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Works for me...I hope you post the aftetr pictures. I am looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

M.C. Escher lives!

For a minute there, I thought you were framing from these drawings.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

England,did some work for Lord Hanson a few years back.He was a partner with Lord king and I believe Lord White.Names sound familiar?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

double,i thought the same damn thing looking at that pic.it took me 4-5 times before i could see it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

what does mm stand for?


:jester:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I would hate to be the member with dial-up waiting to see the pic that Battery posted ... once it came up I think I would haver to punch my monitor for actually being so stupid to wait for it....


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I see now that it will be backfilled. Why would you not backfill to grade BEFORE you put in the formwork?


----------



## d.janvrin (Apr 2, 2006)

I Still dont get it  :sad: Where r the stairs going to ?? Up One Side Down the other:blink: or up one side across the top downthe other:blink: and whats with that block wall Right side bottom of step
hideout if thats a supporting wall looks like time to DEMO:w00t: and start over ??? "Good luck" You guys here in USA glad you have Building codes Now ?????(SORRY):thumbup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Summertime... you've posted some of the most interesting stuff I've seen in a very long time, but this set of stairs has me baffled. They look like they go up 5 on the left, end at a landing, then back down on the right... as if they are a "bridge" over some obstruction that isn't there. Maybe when we see it all done we'll understand how dumb we all are for not getting it. 

I happen to understand your formwork. It seems very common to me... just not completed yet. What I don't understand is exactly where these stairs go or why they're there. In the US for cement stairs, we normally get a pair of fabricated red steel stairs that get infilled with concrete or get precast concrete stairs. No so many custom forms are being built in comparison.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

The picture is taken looking straight down from the top of the stairs. So you go down on the left, five risers, turn right on the landing (at the top of the photo) turn right again and go down to the bottom of the second flight.


----------



## d.janvrin (Apr 2, 2006)

*reveivl* Still dont know where there headed are we looking at risers or treads (framed ) Ah guess it doesnt matter going to bed *good nite everybody*


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

risers (formwork)


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

*concrete stairs*

Hi all, I will take some more pictures from side and post tomorrow.
We have a site Foreman who is a know all dickhead, he says how things are to be done, I would have either had a ply soffit well supported to form the landings and stairs, you usually get a structural engineers drawing showing, thickness off all concrete parts, and a steel bar bending and tieing schedule, whether high tensile or plain round bar. the other way is to back-fill and have the stairs (which is an inclined slab) supported by the ground, I put two temp stair strings on the wall one for each flight so they could fill and compact under stairs, then the powers that be decided that they would dig all that out to line every where with a damproof membrane, the Foreman then told me to put up the formwork,which I did, now it will be a real struggle to fill and compact(made every thing very strong becauseI know Mongs are going to jump all over formwork)
The foreman is going to get the sack, keeps dropping bollocks, he has had a huge lounge metal studded with double drywall( 2 X 1/2 inch) this has come out to far and hid the cornice, all coming off and dot and dab drywall going on.pic enclosed There are 25.4 mm in an inch, all drawing in metric so you have to use it , to try to convert is a recipe for mistake


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

*formwork*

Hi here are some better pictures of the form work, which I can assure you works a treat, us 2inch slump concrete, tell the ready mix guys what load is going to be used for and they compute how many kilograms of cement goes with the aggregate, cannot be mixed on site (same as for underpinning) don't overuse vibrating poker, dont overfill forms, you will see the bevel on the bottom of the risers this is to enable the float (trowel) to get right up to the face of tread


----------



## d.janvrin (Apr 2, 2006)

Now I get It NICE WORK !!! Summertime:thumbup: Looks Like Its Going to be Gunite ?? Rebar etc


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I recognized this, my uncle from England did the stairs at my folk's house in a similar fashion when he was out in '81, they're still there without a crack for over 20 years.


----------

